# TT Interior/Exterior LED courtesy lights



## 98vdubya (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey all, I am looking on a DIY on how to install the LEDs in the door handles of interior and exterior of an Audi TT. I noticed a few videos on youtube with them. If someone could tell me the parts needed and a little DYI tutorial that would be awesome!! I want to go with white outside and red inside, if someone could help that would be awesome!!


----------



## 98vdubya (Sep 22, 2005)

Nothing??


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I could never get LEDs to work in the dome light. I got the right bulb type and made sure they were oriented correctly, but I think the polarity of the socket is the wrong way. I've not tried rewiring and am not sure I want to.


----------



## 98vdubya (Sep 22, 2005)

I was referring to the door handles inside the car, and for that matter the outside. I want to do a custom install with LEDs with LED holders behind the door handle.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Just use a piece of plastic, drill holes, glue in LEDs, wire them up, but I've never personally seen it, you're basically on your own for actually making it work


----------



## tt_kcalb_nevar (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you mean like in this video? 




 I think this is pretty cool, would be an interesting write up, good luck!

:beer:


----------



## 98vdubya (Sep 22, 2005)

*yes*

Yes, just like that. I bought the LEDs and hope to start it sometime this week when I get a break.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

I guess it's a cool project for someone who really wants that. 

I've seen the LED's in the handles of an A8 I think.... thought it was nice 
but never thought I want that on my TT. 

do it... and take the time to snap pics and write up a DIY


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

http://www.wak-tt.com/

Click TT info and links.

I think you're making a mistake by drilling into your door, but have fun. I know WAK did it in the UK - he has a lot of info there. Someone should add this link to the FAQ


----------

